# Wolfpac 270, No Spark Up At Idle



## Weanuts (Sep 2, 2016)

Please can you help? Unit will in about 5 minutes of running after start up, idle up if AC 120 volt circuit (light bulb) is activated, utilized, used at idle point. Open voltage at welder output terminals is 0 volts at idle, at this point, unless engine speed is raised to about 1800 rpm, and at this point, spark up occurs, output voltage varies between 6 and 18 volts at this point. It has been suggested that capacitor bank is week. It was tested and readings were 80 mfd at 365 volts on all caps.


----------



## Weanuts (Sep 2, 2016)

I hope this helps someone. I talked to a tech and he told me of a built in timer to cause a delay to go to "normal" operation, manual mode, spark up and ac speed up. On the mother or main board, top left hand corner, there is a pair of pins that activate the timer. The manufacturer soldered a jumper across those pins , and at the dealers discretion, it could be removed , if the owner wished.  Without the pins joined together, we have a great operating unit.  The manufacturer had the idea of a warm up period, but also left owner with option of a zero warm up period.


----------



## Riotwarrior (Sep 2, 2016)

Where bouts in Canada are ya


----------

